# Pair of tegus in north cali, judging interest.



## Kharnifex (Mar 26, 2009)

my old neighbor has a pair of arg b/w tegus that she needs to rehome. i'm still tossing around the concept of keeping them myself, but am worried that groxy'll beat em up as they're half her size, and i do not have enough room for another huge inclosure. they are a male and female, i've spent a lot of time with them trying to teach her how to take proper care of em but as she has not much cash they have went without uvb for a while and they're cage is too small. the male bartley is showing signs of beginning mbd a little twitching and such, but they're pretty healthy. we're in northern california santa rosa. so i guess i'm testing the waters and judging interest. she doesn't trust herself to ship em, and i'm allmost to the point of wanting to take em myself but if your in the market for a pair of young tegu's let me know and i'll get more info on them for you and get questions answered.


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 26, 2009)

i am interested. i would like to know the age of the animals, current size of the animals, and how much she asking for the animals? last question would be is sante rosa in L.A? i am in san diego and would pick up the animals. thanks!!


----------



## grapesofwrath (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi. I live in the bay area, and I am up in the Santa Rosa area quite frequently. If you can let me know more about them I may be interested, and I can obviously do a pick up. My main concern about them is the duration of time without uvb. Thanks.


----------



## Kharnifex (Mar 27, 2009)

ok, i'll ask her what she wants to do and take some pics for you guys. they had uvb for about 3/4 of the time she had them. but it was an 18" flourecent, which i believe was used. so it's hard to tell if they really had uvb at all. i had her sunning them naturally on her porch, but who knows how frequently. i might take em inbetween as i think it's food and lighting costs that're making her rehome them, i can provide a healthy environment for em atleast for a while so i can judge the state of their health. to totally guess i would say the male is maybe 25" female 30" but i could be waaay off, im terrible at judging small distances.

lol, santa rosa is north bay dude.


----------



## bubbategu2 (May 19, 2009)

What is the females' name? Did she give them up to Barbie @ Leaping Lizards Rescue?


----------



## Kharnifex (May 20, 2009)

lol, yea barbie mentioned you, when me n sheila's n bartleys owner went to visit her. looks like sheila n bartley are doing really good with barbie, sad about bartley's tail. lol, he got barbie good though. she shouldn't be trying to wake em up!!


----------



## bubbategu2 (May 20, 2009)

She told me he got startled by a bird, bit her and took off running in the backyard. She was holding the female and had to grab him by the tail. Bye-bye tail. Congrats on the tegu win! I didn't realize that was you!! What did you get?


----------



## Kharnifex (May 21, 2009)

a female extreme giant, to grow up with joker, i'll be up to 3 after her. i can't wait. bobby's animals are soo cool. i think me n britt may be going to barbies spot tonight to pick up bartley n sheila.


----------



## bubbategu2 (May 21, 2009)

You're picking them up? Are you taking them back?? AWESOME!! Barbie told me she's a little afraid of the male since she got bit. Did Barbie also tell you my Colombian male mated with the female? You might have yourself some hybrid eggs!


----------



## Kharnifex (May 27, 2009)

i didn't think that was possible.........

i'm not sure if she took sheila back ( i overslept when she went to pick em up) but i know she got bartly back cause she took a photo with him. lol, i had forgotten about the bird, she said she had woken em up to take em outside too. from my experience when they flash like that outside n freak on you, they forget it even happened like 15 minutes later. it's funny how tegus have rules, you break em you pay, at least the don't hold grudges ehh?

i think britt got a 6x4 tank too. she's looking for substrate. lol, now that i think about it i'm prolly gonna need more cypress soon too......


----------



## bubbategu2 (May 27, 2009)

That's great-that she got him back. I think Barbie had somebody from the South Bay that was very interested in adopting them both so I'm glad she got him back when she did. They were both pretty sweet.


----------



## Kharnifex (May 28, 2009)

yea, groxy got along real well with both of em.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 8, 2009)

haha small world and ever so funny. 
barbie is like a second mom to me, taught me so much when it comes to the reptile world, and I know brittany as well, she adopted a baby rtb from me a few years back and after seeing my gu's she wanted some. i tried my best to give her aid in caring for them as well and she contacted me when she couldnt care for them any longer and I referred her to barbie because i was living in texas at the time... . crazy how everything fits together. 
im also in santa rosa, anyone want a tegu talk social gathering? lol


----------



## bubbategu2 (Aug 8, 2009)

We should get together and have a tegu picnic! Have you talked to Barbie lately? I haven't been able to get a hold of her. I haven't been over there volunteering since she only has the birds. I can't handle the birds screaming!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 8, 2009)

I havent talked to her in awhile (maybe 3months) and I've left her several voice mails these past 2 weeks... with no avail... anyone know whats up? She gave up the reptiles??? what?


----------



## bubbategu2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, she did. She gave up all the iguanas cuz her own iguana whacked her good and almost knocked her out when she was feeding. I think it really freaked her out and she said she didn't want to be one of those people you read about that get eaten by their own animals! She still has the tortoises, the turtles, frogs, and lots of birds but no reptiles. IDK-she keeps saying she's gonna give it all up cuz it's not fair to Pat and he's put up with enough. Maybe she did?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Aug 12, 2009)

hmmm. I've known Barbie a long time and that does not seem like her. I know she's came close to giving up the rescue several times this past year, because she gets discouraged. Perhaps shes just burnt out.... 
She can't live a normal life with doing all she does on her own... and she can't keep volunteers because they come and go because one will only work with birds and doesnt do reptiles, vice versa. She needs help with everything, not someone who will just pick and choose.


----------



## Kharnifex (Sep 11, 2009)

lol, hi folks! long time no hear. lol, i hadn't realized so many locals are around. i'm the proud owner of Bart, britt's first tegu, and i found what seems to be a very good home for sheila her later addition. they are both good lizards bart is a bit shy but he warms quickly, i was dead set on sheila becoming tame. but i found her to be very aggressive to my other tegu's first i found her biting Joker and had to manhandle her to get her off him. then i found some scratches and small cuts at the base of groxy's tail matching her jaw. mean lizards i can do. but aggressivness towards my other tegu's i can't do. she seems to be doing well under pauls care and i know he's not a rookie as he actually breeds basilisks, and they are stress heads.

lol! one of my best friends is the owner of red, the RTB britt got. musta been yours ehh? funny how small this world is getting.

lol, tegu picnic for sure! just not finley, i'm thinking back of the skate park on fulton ehh? britt'd love it!


----------



## bubbategu2 (Sep 11, 2009)

So now with Bartly, you have four tegus? I'm jealous! What did you end up naming the extreme female?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 12, 2009)

Britt and I have been talking a bit more lately, few weeks ago she mentioned she wanted to get one of them back. I have 3 myself now plus a savannah monitor so no more room for me, lol. I would LOVE to have tegu picnic!


----------



## Kharnifex (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, i kept bart cause i figured one day she'd ask for him back. he really is a good boy. sheila however i'm still noticing fallout from, looks like bart wasn't completely free of her less than subtle attentions after all. what i thought were small kinks in his regrown tail due to my irresponsibility and empty wallet not meeting humidity requirements were actually bite marks from sheila! she really gets around! 

i'm sure that on a 1:1 ratio of tegu to human she'll become a different lizard. as she was already a total attention hog even when she wasn't tame, her curiosity towards humans was unquenchable. she was always the first tegu in my lap when i would read in the lizard room. 

Maybe it's getting closer to the time bart goes home ehh? i'll have to ask brit n see where she stands. i know she misses him to death.


----------



## bubbategu2 (Sep 14, 2009)

And why are you taking care of Bartley? You were going to keep him and now you're not? I can understand that-four tegus is a lot to feed, I think. Especially if you're not a breeder. I really want to get a 2nd one but my wallet has been squeaking lately-ouch! I'm still paying off Bubba's vet bill !
Not being from Santa Rosa-where is the skate park? Is there grass? A tegu picnic sounds like fun but I need to get my guy used to a leash first. I'm looking for a vest or something that fits him.


----------



## Kharnifex (Sep 16, 2009)

i'm taking care of bart because i have the capacity to. i like bart. i want to see him healthy and happy. brit was talking about rehoming them both due to instability in the wallet and i figured sheila's behavior would most likely make that end badly either with britt having trouble finding a home for em or even worse having to give them to someone without the knowledge or resources to care for them.
i figured i take em, tame em down and one of three endings are possible: 1. they become part of the family. 2. Britts wallet calms and she is able to care for her kids again or 3. they become unmanageable in my situation and i rehome them tamer than before and with the ability to deny the lizards to anyone who i feel isn't in there best interest without a time limit. seem'd a good solution

lol, i just got a call from the guy i gave sheila to. seems his landlord isn't too keen on a large lizard in the apartment. looks like i may be getting her back.
lol, so i guess the question is, what would you do with a female who is a bit of a tailbiter bubba? almost sounds like a question for bobby. how to get two similarly sized tegus to live together? groxy joker and bart seem to do it fine. why is she so different? and why exactly does she do it? i know it's situational, she lived with all of em for a few months and she rarely bit. just every once in a while. 
honestly i think she gets grouchy when she's hungry. it almost seems like it happened when there wasn't any food for a few days. i'll update as soon as i figure out if he's keeping her.


----------

